# A question about new books I ordered



## NB3K (May 14, 2011)

I just ordered the following books to add and expand my present library they are all by John Calvin they are as follows:

Sermons on Job
Sermons on Ephesians
Truth For All Time 
Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life 

I already own Calvins Commentaries & his Institutes (I have both copies the Hendrickson Beveridge translation & the 2 Vol. Library of Christian Classics McNeil, Battles translation). I have the new kindle version of The secret providence of God. 

I am on a mission to study and own all of Calvin's works. Calvin is my only teacher for now.

The question I have is, is Calvin's Sermons on Job good? I am talking about context and not the old english translation. I am looking for meat! Is that book the best for sermons on Job or is there another better one?


----------



## torstar (May 14, 2011)

This man put some effort into consideration of Job.

"... even by Puritan standards..." 

Practical Observations on the Book of Job (12 Volume Set) :: Poetry (Job - Song of Songs) :: Commentaries & Sermons :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


----------



## NB3K (May 14, 2011)

torstar said:


> This man put some effort into consideration of Job.
> 
> "... even by Puritan standards..."
> 
> Practical Observations on the Book of Job (12 Volume Set) :: Poetry (Job - Song of Songs) :: Commentaries & Sermons :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


 
I know a great deal of Calvin's theology is revealed in the book of Job. Calvin in his Institutes wishes his readers to read Job.


----------



## torstar (May 14, 2011)

By all means read Job directly.

But please measure out the limits of what you want to give to further study, this could be something you spend years on before packing it all in in despair.

A pastor in my denom preached through it in a decent measure of time recently, it was very helpful to see Christ revealed in this portion of Scripture.


----------



## ADKing (May 14, 2011)

I am preaching through Job presently. The Sermon Series: Job | Sermon Series | Trinity Reformed Church I have found Joseph Caryl's 12 volumes to be unsurpassed and the best work available! That said, Calvin's sermons are very rich and I have been very edified and helped by reading them as I go along too. So...if your mission is to study Calvin, his sermons are the mature Calvin and very good. If your mission is to study Job in great detail Caryl is essential. For something perhaps more manageable on Job, James Durham's Lectures on Job are great. He has one chapter for each chapter of Job in wich he succinctly explains the argument and then draws a few brief applications. This may be the best place to start on Job.


----------



## torstar (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Adam.

Has an edition of Caryl been published in modern English typeface?


----------



## ADKing (May 14, 2011)

Not to my knowledge. But the more time I spend reading Caryl (I just finished volume 6 this week) I barely notice the difference anymore


----------



## torstar (May 14, 2011)

ADKing said:


> Not to my knowledge. But the more time I spend reading Caryl (I just finished volume 6 this week) I barely notice the difference anymore


 

If you find yourself petitioning _congreff_ to reinstate that style, seek help...


----------



## Marrow Man (May 14, 2011)

I may be confusing my facts, but I believe Derek Thomas' dissertation was on Calvin's sermons on Job. Is that correct?

BTW, if you can afford them now, get the recent translations of Calvin's sermons on Genesis and Acts. They are put out by Banner of Truth. They are recent translations (the guy who did them is ARP) and the English is therefore quite modern.


----------



## deleteduser99 (May 14, 2011)

Commenting and Commentaries on John Calvin's series on Job:



> CALVIN (JOHN). Sermons on the Booke of Job. Translated out of French. By A.Golding. Folio. Lond., 1584. _Not the same as the Commentary, but equally rich._



I've never read Calvin on Job, though a friend highly recommended Barnes on the book of Job, if that woud be of interest to you, and you're interested in branching outside of Calvin. I bring it up because when I was looking for something, a friend recommended it to me (haven't read it myself though). Here's Spurgeon's comment on it:



> BARNES (ALBERT. 1798—1870). Notes on Job. Rout ledge's edition, edited by Dr. Cumming. 2 vols., 8vo. 5/' Blackie's edition. 2 vols., post 8vo. _7/-Exceedingly good. One of the best of this author's generally valuable productions. The student should purchase this work at once. as it is absolutely necessary to his library._



Either way, both are very much recommended by him.


----------

